# Any opinions on ahsupply setups?



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello.
I just placed an order for a "bright light" 55wx2 fixture, plus 2-55w 6700k bulbs. My question is: How have people's experiences been with this? The light output is supposed to be excellent, but would you still leave it on for 12-14 hour photo period? I heard some people say that the bulbs are a little thin and wear out faster than other manufacturer's comparable bulbs ---> places like hellolights.com
I noticed that the 55w 6700k bulb was about $22 at hellolight and 18.99 at ahsupply, so I went with ahsupply.

Also, anyone have good/bad feedback on the enclosure? My tank is a 24" (20H), so at $34.99 it doesn't seem too bad if one considers the cost of lumber, brackets, labor, etc. I would love to build my own, but its not too feasible in an apartment setting without the needed space/tools. Anyhow, has anyone tried these enclosures out? How easy are they to setup? what tools are required? Any other comments? I'm thinking of adding this to the order, but was just wondering what others have experienced.

-Ryan


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

AH supply rules. End of story LOL

No issues with early bulb burn out. I have a few AH kits.

14hr photo period is overkill IMO...10-12 is better.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I have this kit set up in parallel over a 24 inch aquarium (20H). I think the components are all good quality. I have the lights on for 10 hours a day. There have been no problems at all.

I made the canopy using an aluminum housing. It is suspended over the aquarium. I can say that USD35.00 is very cheap when you add up the time and tools needed to DIY. You will not regret it. Doing work like that in an apartment is not realistic. Your neighbors will send you some letters....

I use 2 GE9325 55 watts (pink) bulbs so cannot comment on those sold by AHS.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

I have three of their kits, and have been very happy with all of them. No issues with early burnout of the bulbs (have one that's going strong for roughly three years). On all of my setups, ten hours a day seems to be sufficient.

I haven't used the enclosure that they sell, but I agree with the others' comments - that is a good deal considering time to build.

I think you will be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I heard that AH-Supply has good quaity bulbs. I haven't bought any from them yet but probably willl soon.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank you for all the kind and helpful advice!
I ended up ordering that enclosure too, so that should be coming within the next week hopefully. I'll also soon be seeing an order with Big Al's for an Eheim Pro 2222 cannister filter.
I'll post some pics as soon as I have the tank setup, I've been posting a lot here and other similar sites trying to get advice on a number of things. 
Again, thanks for the help.

-Ryan


----------

